

Open Whisper Systems Winter Break of Code 2015 - liliakai
https://whispersystems.org/blog/winter-of-code/

======
mahyarm
Too bad it isn't around dec 29 - jan 2. A lot of people have company shutdowns
during that time, and don't necessarily want to do christmas stuff that long
;).

But I understand that everyone else also has time off then, so the cost of
everything is very expensive.

~~~
scw
That'd also overlap with 31C3:
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Main_Page](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/wiki/Main_Page)

~~~
mahyarm
Well seeing how it doesn't have to be a full 3 weeks, even doing it during
that time would still be ok, since you'd miss the conference goers, but get
the company shutdowners.

------
devty
This is very cool - anyone here willing to share experience?

------
foota
This sounds like a great opportunity, if only I didn't start school on the
5th.

